# Cage Cleaning



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

I was just curious what do you use to clean your cages? 

I currently use Cage Clean and Green Works, I assume they're safe. When washing fleece liners are there any detergents I shouldn't use? I've been using Gain and it has a bit of a perfume to it. Does that matter at all?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I use detergent that is ok for babies... like Snuggles, etc.

I wash my liners once a week, clean out his wheel + pick up poop and quills everyday...
I also scrub the cage once every week.

Umm... that's about it really... hedgehogs are quite low maintenance @[email protected]


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

My mornings are like this: check Phinneus to be sure he is alive and well. Scrub the daylights out of his poop covered wheel, then try and clean his dirty feet. I also pick up stray pieces of litter and quills. I change his fleece liner every couple of days as well.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I throw the flying saucer tops into a bucket of water and let them soak all day. Then when I get home rinse with hot water and use a loofah-type scrubber but usually scrubbing isn't needed if they've soaked. 

Poopies are removed through the week as needed, really fresh urine is mopped up in the morning to avoid the dried smell through the week.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You can get a detergent that is free of perfumes and dyes. I did use All free and clear but i've switched to Arm&Hammer for sensitive skin it's free of perfumes and dyes too.
http://www.all-laundry.com/#/freeclear/
http://www.amazon.com/Arm-Hammer-Deterg ... B001KYQI0Q
http://www.tide.com/en-US/product/tide-free.jspx


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I use a 50/50 vinegar and water mix, and a diluted chlorhexidine solution to clean Lily's wheel, marble tile, and cage. I wash her food/water bowls with dish soap and rinse well. And I wash her liners with Tide Free, which is free of dye and is scentless.


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

Those are good ideas, I think I'll try the Arm&Hammer and vinegar/water solution. It beats spending $6-$8 every other week on another bottle of Cage Clean.

I hate wasting the paper towels too, I guess I could start using dish cloths.


----------

